# can a kink in the tail be genetic?



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

The doe i decided to start breeding with has TWO kinks in her tail i did not notice until home from the petstore. Is this genetic or is it more likely she just hurt herself at a young age? Either way i still love her, she has a much better temperment than my buck. Just want to know if i can anticipate kinked tailed babies lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

there's no way to tell, it could be a genetic problem, it could be injury.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok so it is possibly genetic then. Guess i will wait and see! Its kinda cute to be honest


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Most likely from an accident.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Far as I know (only what I've read), apart from a genetic tail kink being a DQ in exhibition mice, is that it can show up as a kink in the spine of babies. Which is horrible. 
That is the main reason why if it's genetic, it shouldn't continue to be bred from. Nor the offspring.
(If anyone knows how accurate the above statement is applied to real mice, I'd appreciate more information.)

Someone on here had/has the coolest tail kink ever. Looks like a superhero mark, or something, in the shape of a lightning bolt.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh goodness. I hope thats not the case. I would feel terrible if that happened!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Far as I know (only what I've read), apart from a genetic tail kink being a DQ in exhibition mice, is that it can show up as a kink in the spine of babies. Which is horrible.
> That is the main reason why if it's genetic, it shouldn't continue to be bred from. Nor the offspring.
> (If anyone knows how accurate the above statement is applied to real mice, I'd appreciate more information.)


I'd also be curious about that, I've never bred from mice with kinks, and have probably had it pop up... 3 times? In the year & a half I've been breeding. However, I have bred from siblings, and that makes me wonder about its pattern of showing up near the tip, no where else.

I have seen one kink caused by either an infection or a break in the tail, and it left an angry bulge, quite unlike the smooth kinks that I've had crop up.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The blue line we have on the east coast of the US has tail kinks show up every now and again...even tails that look like corkscrews at birth. I never breed a mouse with a genetic tail kink if I can help it. The ones I kept as pets did not live as long as others.


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Here in south-east Queensland tail kinks are an endemic genetic problem. After 4 years trying to breed it out, I still get the odd litter with tail kinks. Would like to know more about how to breed out hidden recessives?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

jaroslava said:


> Would like to know more about how to breed out hidden recessives?


To breed out a recessive gene You need to work out who is carrying the recessive gene your trying to get rid of. First breed up your numbers only keeping non affected mice, then test breed them to an affected mouse, any who produce litters with affected offspring carry it, those who don't produce affected offspring may not carry it (I say may as you could just be unlucky and it does carry but didn't pass on the gene). Don't keep any test bred babies. Then remove the mice you know are carriers and breed the believed non carriers, get your numbers up again and try another test breeding again to check for carriers.


----------

